# ATV Plow w/ wings



## plowindiesel

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone has added wings to their blade to save some time with clean up etc. If so, can you post some pics/what you did to make the wings. Thanks!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

they actually sell wings for atv plows. I was looking into them for my plow. but my plow is 54" wide now. the wings I could get the 2 combined added 18" to the plow. and I wouldnt be able to do sidewalks.


----------



## sublime68charge

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;735640 said:


> they actually sell wings for atv plows. I was looking into them for my plow. but my plow is 54" wide now. the wings I could get the 2 combined added 18" to the plow. and I wouldnt be able to do sidewalks.


What brand of wings was you looking at?
just wondering,

thanks.

sublime out


----------



## skywagon

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;735640 said:


> they actually sell wings for atv plows. I was looking into them for my plow. but my plow is 54" wide now. the wings I could get the 2 combined added 18" to the plow. and I wouldnt be able to do sidewalks.


Pipes! Where do you get the wings?? I would like to add 24 inches to each end of my 60 in. 108 inches would be great for a few of my parking lots. I would put them on the Rhino so I could still do sidewalks with the Rancher 60 in.


----------



## JTLossos

New here so I hope in responding I'm not stepping on anyones toes. Also, please do not consider this to be "the" definitive answer as I have not visited/researched all the various manufacturer's sites. That being said, the only wings I've located personally are made by Cycle Country and I think I've seen some by Warn also.

The draw backs as I recall to both these "atv wing" products are three fold. First they offer very little additional "face" surface to the plow setup as they are designed to "trap" the snow, more than anything else, to avoid spillage off the edges as you plow. In conjunction with that is the fact that they really recomment using these wings strictly on one end of your set up at a time.

The second main issue I have is that they do not have a flexible ( ie thick rubber ) wear edge on them from what I recall. On the full sized P/U plows I've looked at the wings mount above the wear bar and a 1" thick or better rubber wear plate extends the wing to the surface being plowed. Personally I think this design somewhat negates the whole purpose of the wing to start with, unless I'm simply not seeing the proper pictures of these atv products.

The third and final problem I see is that these wings "bolt on". I suppose if one was to invest in these wings they could modify them easily enough to make them easily removed/installed, thus making it easily swappable from end to end or just taken off entirely. Again , to me this negates its usefulness because everytime you leave the seat its time lost unless you just go ahead and put them on both ends of your set up against the manufacturers recommendation.

Personally I'm going to manufacture my own wings this summer ( I hope ) using my friends full size plow wings as an example, with a few mods of my own to enhance their usefulness to me. My intent is to broaden the "face" of the plow by at least 12" per end with a slight cant to the front to lessen spillage. Also, rather than be "bolt ons" my wings will mount to the plow face by virtue of studs through the plow face and secured with lynch pins allowing fast install/remove cycle. In conjunction with that the actual metal of the wing will end approx. 1" above the top of the wear bar on the main plow face and be filled in to the plowed surface with 1" thick rigid rubber wear edges. These rubber edges will also be installed ( design idea not complete here) so they can be easily popped on and off with the idea that when doing side walks they come off. By removing the wings lower edge I can then bust the snow back away from the plowed surface the width of the wing and not remove the customers lawn at the same time.

I am using a Cycle Country ( yes I know I know....they aren't the favorite/recommended brand.....but the dealer gave it to me as full kit with my own install for 250.00 with my machine purchase) 48" blade manual lift. I intend to do upgrades to either winch/electric lift and a self designed power pivot, cab, warning lights as time, research, and money will allow. Unfortunately I have been laid off for almost 13 months so only time will tell. My machine is a Honda Rancher TRX420FM 4x4, all stock excluding the plow. To date I absolutely love this thing as it hasn't failed to move whatever I've pointed it at, starts everytime I want it to no matter the temp, and is very comfortable for my frame.

Anyway guys....just my two cents worth ( maybe dollars worth...kinda got a little long winded there) but I figured this was as good a place to wade into things as any.


----------



## sublime68charge

Welcome JT,

whew one heck of a first post you put up there.

Moose also has the Wings listed on there site but all they due is turn you blade into more of a box pusher then Wing,

about the power Angle for your blade,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATV-CYCLE-COUNTRY-SNOW-PLOW-ELECTRIC-BLADE-ANGLE-KIT_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713Q2em153Q2el1262QQcategoryZ43984QQihZ015QQitemZ250365265818QQtcZphoto

is a kit fot CC blade I dont know how well they work but it is an option.

or you can fab up your own.

and don't worry about the toe stepping if you step on the wrong ones they yelp but simmer down right quick.

Most of the time.

Elewer Lawn Care did a Wing desgin on his plow with quick attach detach
and his brother did a 68" V last year,

due a search for there names and you can find the threads.

sublime out


----------



## shtuk

Has anyone else thought about scaling down the powerplow setup from Blizzard as a solution to the wings or no wings dilema...? It would certainly require some fabrication smarts, time and money but would be a sweet setup. 

-Theres a link at the top of page; usually-


----------



## JTLossos

Sublime,

Thanks for the "welcome", and sorry for the long winded post....I have a tendency to ramble.

I looked up the "wing" project you mentioned as well as the link for the ebay item.

Both interesting as well as generating more fabrication idea's, appreciate the response!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I dont know who made them. someone on ebay had them. I am going to get them now for my front blade now that I have the back blade.


----------



## apik1

Artic cat makes end plates that "flare out" that work well. I got a set for $ 15 off ebay Ill get a pic of them.


----------



## apik1

Here are the pics. This machine is used for walk ways, makes clean up easy.


----------



## plowindiesel

thanks apik. are your wings flared out a little or are they used to make the blade more of a box plow? also, how did you go about fabbing those up? thanks


----------



## kagey

15 dollars on ebay is a great price for wings. Nice pics!
They seem flared and would still keep the snow from spilling over.
Also looks like to use the AC wings you had to drill the holes in the plow to mount them. Plus the bottom bracket looks to mount on the last wear blade hole.


----------



## apik1

kagey;742393 said:


> 15 dollars on ebay is a great price for wings. Nice pics!
> They seem flared and would still keep the snow from spilling over.
> Also looks like to use the AC wings you had to drill the holes in the plow to mount them. Plus the bottom bracket looks to mount on the last wear blade hole.


Yep the hold the snow great. There was no drilling to mount, one bolt on the top, one on the cutting edge, and three on the side.


----------



## Scott13136

I ran Moose "wings" on my 72" blade worked well till I ripped them off in the spring plowing were the ground was soft. They made more of a box plow and kept me from haveing spillage off each side. I dont remember what I paid for them, and I have never put them back on since they ripped off. 

I now only use the quad for kleen up or if the kids do the plowing.


----------



## IMAGE

I used a 30 gallon plastic barrel and cut wings out of it. I riveted them to the blade. They dont go down to the ground, so there is spillage out from under them, but for just the 1 driveway it does(my moms), it does great. Moves the snow much faster then before.

If I really wanted I could put some rubber on the bottom of them to stop spillage, but its not much anyways.


----------



## sublime68charge

IMAGE;742587 said:


> I used a 30 gallon plastic barrel and cut wings out of it. I riveted them to the blade. They dont go down to the ground, so there is spillage out from under them, but for just the 1 driveway it does(my moms), it does great. Moves the snow much faster then before.
> 
> If I really wanted I could put some rubber on the bottom of them to stop spillage, but its not much anyways.


due you have any pic's of this.

Heck I got some old plastic barrels's lying around.

Due you get alot of flexing of the plastic?

thanks for the Idea.

sublime out.


----------



## kagey

Yeah Pics please I like the idea of plastic as I do my brick driveway and steel scraper not a good thing on brick.


----------



## sublime68charge

kagey;742724 said:


> Yeah Pics please I like the idea of plastic as I do my brick driveway and steel scraper not a good thing on brick.


hit up skywagon or look threw his post he can/has posted up a link of a poly edge's that he use's for plowing and it would work great for plowing on your brick pavers.


----------



## skywagon

kagey;742724 said:


> Yeah Pics please I like the idea of plastic as I do my brick driveway and steel scraper not a good thing on brick.


Here you go!!

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0687.jpg

http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html


----------



## IMAGE

sublime68charge;742714 said:


> due you have any pic's of this.
> 
> Heck I got some old plastic barrels's lying around.
> 
> Due you get alot of flexing of the plastic?
> 
> thanks for the Idea.
> 
> sublime out.


Sorry, no I dont have any pics of it. It's at my mom's, not sure when I'll be over there, maybe some time in the next few weeks. I'll try to snap some pics if I can remember.

When I cut them out I just used a marker to draw the shape on the plastic, then used a cut off disc to cut it. I made sure to include some of the bottom of the barrel on the edge of the wing, so it has a rib for strength. They extend out about 6-8" on each side, and they didnt flex at all when I tested em out doing some plowing in the yard lol.

It was a nice little project I did for my mom cause she mentioned it takes here a long time to plow the driveway with a small blade. I tested it out, and it seemed to work good, but boy it sure dont scrape like the 810. wesport


----------



## ALC-GregH

I'd like to put wings on the plow I have. Warn makes them but I don't like the looks of them. If I make them, I'll use some rolled steel the same as the blade, cut at 25*, weld a support to the wing to bolt it to the plow. This way when the blade is angled all the way in one direction, the wing will be pointed straight forward. One on each side and it would move some snow. I'll probably mess with it more over the summer. I had ordered a Power Pivot from Warn for the plow. I've waited a few weeks now and finally I got in contact with them. HA, it's backordered even though they had it listed as in stock on ebay. They offered a refund or I could wait a few more weeks. I took the refund. I'll fab something up and use a actuator cylinder like Skywagon uses. Besides, after reading more about the Power Pivot, it had a big delay when using it and you have down time waiting for the locks to pop up so it can turn, then you wait for the locks to drop and lock in. I'll admit you were right Skywagon.  If I had read what I did on their site prior, I would never had bought the PP. This season is winding down already with a chance to plow maybe a few more times if I'm lucky. I'll get wings fabbed on it and the actuator set up and be ready next year.


----------



## skywagon

ALC-GregH;743970 said:


> I'd like to put wings on the plow I have. Warn makes them but I don't like the looks of them. If I make them, I'll use some rolled steel the same as the blade, cut at 25*, weld a support to the wing to bolt it to the plow. This way when the blade is angled all the way in one direction, the wing will be pointed straight forward. One on each side and it would move some snow. I'll probably mess with it more over the summer. I had ordered a Power Pivot from Warn for the plow. I've waited a few weeks now and finally I got in contact with them. HA, it's backordered even though they had it listed as in stock on ebay. They offered a refund or I could wait a few more weeks. I took the refund. I'll fab something up and use a actuator cylinder like Skywagon uses. Besides, after reading more about the Power Pivot, it had a big delay when using it and you have down time waiting for the locks to pop up so it can turn, then you wait for the locks to drop and lock in. I'll admit you were right Skywagon.  If I had read what I did on their site prior, I would never had bought the PP. This season is winding down already with a chance to plow maybe a few more times if I'm lucky. I'll get wings fabbed on it and the actuator set up and be ready next year.


Greg, I am also going to over the summer make a plate for the right side as I already have the left side plate and it will be a quick detach type. yes the cylinder Lime and I have work real fine, have had mine for the 5 season bought all 3 for $150 a peice now if you can find them they are over $400. Eagle says they are going to start making them again. When I run cabs on everything jumping in and out is not an option. My cylinders have worked flawlessly and never any problem.:


----------



## xraybox

ALC-GregH;743970 said:


> I had ordered a Power Pivot from Warn for the plow. I've waited a few weeks now and finally I got in contact with them. HA, it's backordered even though they had it listed as in stock on ebay. They offered a refund or I could wait a few more weeks. I took the refund. I'll fab something up and use a actuator cylinder like Skywagon uses. Besides, after reading more about the Power Pivot,* it had a big delay when using it and you have down time waiting for the locks to pop up so it can turn, then you wait for the locks to drop and lock in. I'll admit you were right Skywagon*.  If I had read what I did on their site prior, I would never had bought the PP. This season is winding down already with a chance to plow maybe a few more times if I'm lucky. I'll get wings fabbed on it and the actuator set up and be ready next year.


I was thinking about the Power pivot, thanks for the "heads up" on the delay when using it


----------



## sublime68charge

it was sold by a company called, 
american mfg, 
http://www.eagleplows.com/ 
is there home page they no longer list it as an option.

the actual actuator was made by a company called Hydra Motion, 
http://www.hydramotion.net/ 
the Serial Number on my actuator was, 
Serial # on actuator is 12813 
has like 1000LBS of static holdin pressure and 500lbs of pressure when the blade is in motion.

has worked out pretty good for me.

If you watch on Ebay you might find one listed from time to time but they are pricey. You'd probaly be better off getting a actuator direct from Hydra Motion. 
I had to send mine in for repair and they were great to deal with.

good luck in your quest.

sublime out


----------



## ALC-GregH

Thanks for the replies. 
Skywagon, if you make them, use curved or have some sheet steel plate rolled to the same angle, once you have the length, cut it at the correct angle based off of being square to the rolled steel. In order to make the support bracket, you do it 2 ways, one, take flat steel and cut it out to the correct radius, or, take a piece of flat plate steel say 1/16th thick by 2" x minimum 3ft , weld the piece to the bottom of the piece of rolled steel so it's on the edge not flat and while using the rolled steel as a template, heat with torches and pull the flat steel into the radius. Once you get the right radius you can grind the plate off the rolled steel, test fit, do some welding, grinding, paint it and bolt it on. It's not hard to do at all but I have a hard time explaining stuff sometimes. LOL The end result will allow you to use the wing to scrape as well without gaps or rubber flaps on the bottom.

On to the actuator, Will the ones you guys have sweep the snow as your plowing or do you have to all but stop to get the blade and snow moved in a different direction? Would TWO actuators be over kill? At this point, I'll pay the price to get what I want and I'm not going to sacrifice easy of use and function for cheaper price. I'm even considering the Mibar lift for it.

Xraybox, you've been Warned. Pun intended. LOL Stay away from the PP.


----------



## skywagon

ALC-GregH;745125 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Skywagon, if you make them, use curved or have some sheet steel plate rolled to the same angle, once you have the length, cut it at the correct angle based off of being square to the rolled steel. In order to make the support bracket, you do it 2 ways, one, take flat steel and cut it out to the correct radius, or, take a piece of flat plate steel say 1/16th thick by 2" x minimum 3ft , weld the piece to the bottom of the piece of rolled steel so it's on the edge not flat and while using the rolled steel as a template, heat with torches and pull the flat steel into the radius. Once you get the right radius you can grind the plate off the rolled steel, test fit, do some welding, grinding, paint it and bolt it on. It's not hard to do at all but I have a hard time explaining stuff sometimes. LOL The end result will allow you to use the wing to scrape as well without gaps or rubber flaps on the bottom.
> 
> On to the actuator, Will the ones you guys have sweep the snow as your plowing or do you have to all but stop to get the blade and snow moved in a different direction? Would TWO actuators be over kill? At this point, I'll pay the price to get what I want and I'm not going to sacrifice easy of use and function for cheaper price. I'm even considering the Mibar lift for it.
> 
> Xraybox, you've been Warned. Pun intended. LOL Stay away from the PP.


Greg, I don't know what you mean sweep the snow but the blade angle can be changed while moving at any speed fron side to side. And Lime is rite American cylinder sold out to Hydra mothin and they now make this same cylinder, go to the link he posted.


----------



## sublime68charge

yep I have done the change blade angle with it full of snow 

I have a sidewalk that I plow that is lawn for a while then a small retaining wall that Has a tree planted in it that bumps right to the side walk and then a dirt bank and I change the blade angle when I'm by the retaining wall and the dirt bank to push the snow foward of me or to the street side and then anble back to the lawn when I'm passed the wall and dirt bank.

I have the First Actuator that I overloaded Smucked a curb with the leading edge and blew out the pump. sent it in to Hydra Motion and they put me a new pump on the unit and sent it back to me all I had to pay for was shipping to get it to them $20 so I pretty happy about that.

the Guy there said it has some drift on it when in retract and to fix that was gonna be $250.00 so I am thinknig I'll just bolt it up to the other side of the push tubes and have double actuator's.

I really due like my Mibar set up for the Down pressure I just wish the stroke of that cylinder was longer than it is so I could pick the Plow up higher. But if I due get my self stuck I have the Winch free and clear to pull my self out of trouble. Been there done that.

sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge

ALC-GregH;745125 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> On to the actuator, Will the ones you guys have sweep the snow as your plowing or do you have to all but stop to get the blade and snow moved in a different direction? Would TWO actuators be over kill? At this point, I'll pay the price to get what I want and I'm not going to sacrifice easy of use and function for cheaper price. I'm even considering the Mibar lift for it.
> 
> Xraybox, you've been Warned. Pun intended. LOL Stay away from the PP.


Does your quad have a lift on it at all? that will Impact the Mibiar system thought there is lot's of adjustment that can be done. For mine I set it where I want for the amount of Down pressure I want and how ever high it lifts up, it lifts up.

I run 26" 589 for summer tires and the last 2 years have plowed half of December with those tires cause the snow fell before I had time to change to my winter "old worn out stock" tires and though they are taller I never really noticed much of a change. for scraping power and backdragging.

just curious.

Skywagon,

On your old 3 wheeler plow how was the blade angle set up? was it a CC desgin or more like the Moose desgin?

mine is like the Moose system. I know cause I have bolted that blade up to my Moose pushtube's on my forman and it has that same style turn table as a Moose.

I'm leaving work in about 1/2 hour and going home to start working on setting it all up.
will have pics of it by monday I hope.

Sublime out.


----------



## skywagon

Skywagon,

On your old 3 wheeler plow how was the blade angle set up? was it a CC desgin or more like the Moose desgin?

mine is like the Moose system. I know cause I have bolted that blade up to my Moose pushtube's on my forman and it has that same style turn table as a Moose.


Lime! It has a pivot in the middle with a bolt and a pin you drop thru a number of holes for the angle, not like the Moose.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Thanks guys. What is the open to closed length of the unit hole to hole and what size hole is in the end closest to the plow. If ya don't mind me asking.  I haven't called to ask but do you know if the actuator comes with wiring kit and switch?


----------



## skywagon

I haven't called to ask but do you know if the actuator comes with wiring kit and switch? 




Greg, Mine all came with wiring and switches,


----------



## ALC-GregH

Thanks, I sent them a e-mail to see what they can offer. They don't have any info on their site that leads you to anything other then info on how good they are and the best tech in their stuff and all that crap. I'd like to use 2 of them and fab one to use as a power lift instead of the winch.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I also see the Mibar kit for the lift is $500. What happens if you crest a area that the angle changes? Will you have to lower the blade more and then as you level out again raise it some? Or if your pushing snow and you come up to a part that angles up, will you need to raise it some? It just seems that it stops at any given point and you either scrape with a lot of weight or your not scraping low enough. A regular plow doesn't weigh to much and that weight is pretty good at scraping it down to asphalt. I keep thinking I'll wear the cutting edge off real fast if I always have too much down force. The one think it would help on though is the dirt track my friend has we ride on. It would hold and not ride as much. Then again, the blade will probably fold a lot. Maybe heavier springs?


----------



## snowblowertruck

I have a Glacier plow on my MV7 and I bought the box sides from Polaris. They cost around $65 for both.They don't make the plow but about 1/4" wider total, and they detatch easily in about 10 seconds each. No tools required to remove or install. No welds or holes drilled when originally installed.


----------



## sublime68charge

ALC-GregH;746242 said:


> I also see the Mibar kit for the lift is $500. What happens if you crest a area that the angle changes? Will you have to lower the blade more and then as you level out again raise it some? Or if your pushing snow and you come up to a part that angles up, will you need to raise it some? It just seems that it stops at any given point and you either scrape with a lot of weight or your not scraping low enough. A regular plow doesn't weigh to much and that weight is pretty good at scraping it down to asphalt. I keep thinking I'll wear the cutting edge off real fast if I always have too much down force. The one think it would help on though is the dirt track my friend has we ride on. It would hold and not ride as much. Then again, the blade will probably fold a lot. Maybe heavier springs?


you have to learn to feather the up/down on the lift system.

I really dont have problems on pavement at all with the Mibiar system. I due several ares on Grass that raise havoc with my blade. I end up leaving snow cause the Blade drift's over cause the ground drops to fast or I have to bring it up other wise the ATV just stops cause it digs into the ground. for these I have to make 2 passes on the same area that to plow in each direction to get the snow removed.

It does wear the cutting edge faster but it also does a better job of plowing. 
also you can apply the amount of down force that you want on the blade so if your just plowing a level area and just want to float it you can watch the blade drop and when it reache's pavement stop the down stroke. the Mibiar system has 3" of float/spring travel so that the blade can flex up/down somewhat. IF you want to scrape clean you lower the ram all the way and that put's some of the ATV weight on the plow though then you lose steering. Its a fine line to walk on for plowing.

The thing that the down force really get's you is the ability to back drag away from garage's.

I due to garage that require this.
Garage #1, 








my 68 Charger sits in the garage here so there's not room to open the door back the quad into the garage and drop the blade to push the snow out.
so I back drag away from the door 2x and then spin ATV around push snow into the street, angle blade and feather the snow back into the curb right next to drive way.

Garage #2,









that retaining wall cause me all sorts of problems and this garage is full also.
so I due the back drag trick and then spin around and push the snow.

I have run the Mibiar system for 2 years now and not 1 problem with it. the Power Angle I have run just this year and I have had some struggles the first 3 weeks but got things worked out and for the last 2 months it has been fine.

I would buy the Mibiar system again. Bolt it up and go. Works great. Pricey Yes but How much time due you want to take to Fab something up?

the Power Angle I would also buy but nobody sells them anymore.
the best you could due there is to get the cylinders and then Fab that Mount up to the Push tubes your self.

If I get time I'll bring in my direction sheet for the Power Angle scan it in and can send you that via email for you to read over look at.

sublime out.


----------



## ALC-GregH

That would be great Sub. You answered everything well. I had a feeling the lift would have to be feathered. I didn't however know there was a 3in cushion which will make is easier. I think I'll get the Mibar lift. After using the winch to lift it, I think the Mibar lift will work much better. The last plow job I did left behind some large patches of ice/snow that wouldn't come up. I'm positive it would have scraped it right up with the Mibar kit on there. I guess eating up the scraper blade is part of the cost to have something that works better. Thanks for the reply. [email protected]


----------



## sublime68charge

skywagon;745781 said:


> Skywagon,
> 
> On your old 3 wheeler plow how was the blade angle set up? was it a CC desgin or more like the Moose desgin?
> 
> mine is like the Moose system. I know cause I have bolted that blade up to my Moose pushtube's on my forman and it has that same style turn table as a Moose.
> 
> Lime! It has a pivot in the middle with a bolt and a pin you drop thru a number of holes for the angle, not like the Moose.


Sky, 
Thanks I ran out of time this weekend to drag the plow for the 3 wheeler out and start working on that. I't took me 3x as long to replace the belts on my snow blower as I thought it would but I got it all back together and it works great again. Plus I got it set up that I can use my Winch for up/down on the blower.


----------



## skywagon

sublime68charge;747780 said:


> Sky,
> Thanks I ran out of time this weekend to drag the plow for the 3 wheeler out and start working on that. I't took me 3x as long to replace the belts on my snow blower as I thought it would but I got it all back together and it works great again. Plus I got it set up that I can use my Winch for up/down on the blower.


Ya we got rain and ice here rite now, more comming! I hate when this happens, nothing worse than rain in mid winter. May be comming your way.


----------



## sublime68charge

here's a pic of scraping up ICE/Packed snow on the drive way.
Granted it was 50 on Saturday and darn near 40 on Sunday when I got around to Picking on the Hard Pack but if I was still on the old Winch lift system I"m pretty sure it would just hope up over the ICE,

also in the back ground of this Pic is the Path in the grass that I plow with the quad and this is on of the trouble spots with the Lift system I slop down to a low point and then goes back up to the Driveway which is tricky to get the plow to clean real good it does OK, but there is such a change from the down slope to then going up to then the level pavment. I can get a better PIC if you wnat


----------



## sublime68charge

Greg,

in this pic you can se the 3" spring that has some of the Flex I was talking about.










skywagon,

thanks for the Heads up on the Ice/slush weather headed this way.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Thanks a bunch for the help. Pics are always good.  I saw the actual kit for the Warn plow and noticed the spring assemble and the way it attaches. I like the assembly to the plow but does the part that attaches to the top or on the 4wheeler stay on or does it come off when removing the plow? I'm pretty well convinced that I'm better off with the Mibar lift. I originally was going to use the winch but after just a few plows, even the syn rope is showing signs of wear. Grant it, it may last a long time but I think I'd rather use a Mibar system. It would help some with grading dirt at my friend's place where we ride "his" 4wheelers.  A quick heads up on that deal, he is compulsive and will spend ever dollar if he thinks it will make a difference. It's more like a TT track if you know what that is. Some hills, a bunch of high speed rollers, you really don't jump much. He's older by 10 years and loves racing anything but his body can't handle it if he crashes, neither can mine by the way. LOL So we built the track REAL big and no jumps so to speak. The kicker, he doesn't want tires tearing it up! He has 8 Kawasaki Mojave's total and only 5 functional but 4 of the 5 are like new. We set up the track so you can slide through all the corners when it's wet. Remember the compulsive part, well he has spent close to 5K on crap just to put water down to make it slick. LOL Kind of strange in a way but it's been some of the funnest riding I've done. Pitch it sideways while in third gear rippin, you really don't need to lean much as it's so slick you just slide. It alot of fun and I think the Plow and a Mibar lift would allow me to do a smoother final grade. Speaking of, he even went as far as buying a DR grader to help make it smooth. It works MUCH better then any other method he's tried. My only concern would be the blade flipping forward alot. I play with the idea into the summer and maybe I'll drop the dime then. I think I'd have a better chance on a good deal.

Sorry for the long winded post but one more question, its the Mibar lift a worm gear driven drive?

Again, thanks for the help and the pics are great too.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Is there 2 of those small springs, one on each side right?


----------



## ALC-GregH

I hate to be a pain but I'm wondering about the over all height of the part that mounts on the 4wheeler. The top bar the mount bolts to on my 4wheeler at resting height is 28 inches. On your 4wheeler (Sub) it looks like the mount sticks up some, maybe your top bar is lower to the ground? What is the height of the top mount bar on your 4wheeler measuring from the ground up to the top of the bar? I'm thinking that the mount would be lower on my 4wheeler which is what I'd prefer. I just didn't want the mount sticking u real high. Plowing season is looking slim to none the rest of this season so I'll have time to make the angle brackets and get them finished. The Mibar kit will be simple to install from the looks of it.

Oh yeah, thanks again.


----------



## sublime68charge

ALC-GregH;747872 said:


> Is there 2 of those small springs, one on each side right?


Correct there is a spring for each side.

for the Mibiar system

the part that bolts to the quad is just a U Channel that has 2 U bolts that hold the U channel vertical. I can set that at what ever Height that I want there is plenty of adjustment for up and down. I could cut it shorter also then It would not stick up so far. 
the kit came with a whole bunch of spacer and cheater blocks depending upon what type of quad you have. My Foreman was about as simple as it gets 2 big bars in the same vertical plane.

There is a little bracket that get bolted to the U channel that you can slide up?down to set your plow height I usual pull my plow up to within 1" of how high the winch would raise it 
Bolt up the Power lift in the up position and go from there. If I need to scrape more I can alway's lower the slide bracket down from more scraping pressure though then I loose lift height with the plow up. and steering with the plow all the way down. 
For summer time I unbolt the U channel from the ATV and its all stock looking. 10 Minute job of which 7 is finding the correct socket for the U bolts.
For winter If I wanna drop the plow its pull the pin at the top of the actuator.
The slide bracket and U channel stay with the quad unplug the wiring to the motor and unhook plow done.

Hook up is reverse.

URL of the company that Makes the Electric Actuator.

http://www.warnerlinear.com/linearactuatorsframe.htm

I can get you the excat # that is mine.
if I was to fab one up on my own I would have went with a longer stroke.
I wanna say to buy just the actuator was $250 2 years ago and then you still didn't have the mounting Hardware for the Plow or the quad. 
How long would that take to fab?
the Quad would be pretty easy, 
the stuff that is down by the Blade takes a little bit of thinking
to get something done there.
the up/down has a static holding of 300lbs, 
the power angle is 1000lbs

it is nice for this actuator as when it reaches it's limit up/down it clicks so you just let off on the switch.

the Power angle one makes a little noise also but not enough to hear over the quad running.

also I have read that the Warn Blades are weak where the scarper bar bolts to the plow.
I wanna say skywagon know people who have bent there's by hitting things to hard/fast and such.

I don't have a problem with the blade tripping alot not any more than I did before when I used the winch for the up/down of the blade

hope this helps you outl.

sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge

also part of the reason the U channel stick up so high on mine is that I have a Tow Bar installed on my quad just above the front Skid Plate and I hook to this when the Quad is on the ATV trailer and for pulling me out of the mud/snow bank. If I lowered the U Channel then it would cover up my Tow Bar Clevis. 

I could cut it shorter I just never found the need and now I am thinking of putting a light bar off of the Top of the U channel for when i plow with the Quad when I have the Cab on as I have to shut the Handle bar light off due to the glare back from inside the cab.

so many Things to want to due.

so little time.
most times even less ambition.

sublime out


----------



## ALC-GregH

I just got a e-mail from HydraMotion.

We made a kit for the Cycle Country plow system but never took it to the market. We also supplied an actuator to American Mfg. and they in turn made a kit for their plows. We never did a kit for Warn. Each plow manufacturer makes their plow a little different. If it isn't done right you will have lots of problems. Trust me.
Our actuator was never used for the up and down of the blade. Would not recommend.
I would recomment calling Mibar. I have seen their unit and it seems pretty good. Their are kits on e-bay that American Mfg. has done.
We really do not want to sell actuators for the small plow business, based on past applications that were not done correctly.
If you have any other questions, let me know.

Sincerely,
Michael Walsh
Product Mgr. - HydraMotion

I guess I'll have to find something else to use to angle it now. The link you posted, is that what you use to angle with? 

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## sublime68charge

ALC-GregH;747977 said:


> I just got a e-mail from HydraMotion.
> 
> We made a kit for the Cycle Country plow system but never took it to the market. We also supplied an actuator to American Mfg. and they in turn made a kit for their plows. We never did a kit for Warn. Each plow manufacturer makes their plow a little different. If it isn't done right you will have lots of problems. Trust me.
> Our actuator was never used for the up and down of the blade. Would not recommend.
> I would recomment calling Mibar. I have seen their unit and it seems pretty good. Their are kits on e-bay that American Mfg. has done.
> We really do not want to sell actuators for the small plow business, based on past applications that were not done correctly.
> If you have any other questions, let me know.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Michael Walsh
> Product Mgr. - HydraMotion
> 
> I guess I'll have to find something else to use to angle it now. The link you posted, is that what you use to angle with?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


nope my angle system is from American MFG, via Ebay and such I would replay back to Michael and ask him if they will sell you the same type of Actuator that they sold to American Mfg and you'll just adapt it to your Plow Push tubes and such. that would be pretty simple some easy brackets on the push tube to hold the actuator at that end and then for my moose blade just drill a hole in the Angle Iron that the blade bolts to that turns with the blade.

its a pretty simple set up for the power angle. I don't know why they didn't sell more of them but the price is pretty hefty also.

You could also try the warner link I posted earlier and due some looking around for how much force there Actuators can handle.

from Memory the UP/Down on mine is 300lbs and the power angle is 1000lbs
but if you wanted to put 2 on for power angle then you'd could get 500lbs for each side to get you the 1000lbs of holding force.

would have to measure the amount of stroke you want for power angle also.

good luck

sublime out.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Yeah, I'll have to see if I can convince him to sell me one. I'm very good at fabricating and welding. I just need the actuator. thanks for everything Sub. Much appreciated.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Do you think this will work as a power angle actuator? All I'd need is the wiring and switch, I could make the rest. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/12-Super-Duty-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## skywagon

ALC-GregH;748017 said:


> Do you think this will work as a power angle actuator? All I'd need is the wiring and switch, I could make the rest.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/12-Super-Duty-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


Greg, Looks pretty heavy duty and the price is not that bad either, if your good at fabbing brackets it will work.


----------



## sublime68charge

I would say that would due fine. 

Only thing would be that you can mount it for Power angle and your not scraping the Motor on the ground or bumping it againts the bottom of your ATV frame.

from the Pic's it looks like your in the clear on this.

I think you should get it then report back here how it does cause I wanna put a V blade on my Big Red and power the wings on that and if you test this out and it works great it saves me having to find one all on my own. he he ha ha 

How will it hold up to road salt/grime would be a question to ask as well

does it come with wiring and switches also?

thanks sublime out.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I was looking at the LACT6-1000B I can't tell how big it is. It has the right length stroke but after looking at more on their site, it appears you can set the limit in both directions which is a good thing. They have others that are rated lower at 500 static and just over 100 under load. I don't think they would be heavy enough. I read there they say

"Totally protected against dust. Protected against low pressure water jets if water from all directions. Limited ingress permitted."

I just got off the phone with the person selling them. They said it will work perfect as a plow angle actuator. They said the ones on ebay don't come with anything. They DO however sell rocker switches that don't need a in-line fuse with them. They said it only needs the hot wire to the switch then down to the actuator plus the ground. I'm waiting on a e-mail of the over all dimensions to see if there's room with the plow in any position.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I got this in a e-mail off a installation instruction manual. With these switches you don't need any automotive relays.
It also says you can use 2 actuators on the same switch! That makes me wonder if I should use 2 smaller actuators. I could get them for about $50 less then a single bigger unit. The rating is 110lb load and 550 static. Wonder if 2 would hold up if used together? I've been in the garage measuring trying to see if the larger one will fit. It's very tight and without it in hand, I can't really tell if there's enough room, it's that close. I think the smaller units would fit in place better but I'm concerned with the specs and they don't have anything in the smaller size rated any better. I'm starting to get confused on what I want and how much time I want to spend on it and I'm afraid I might trip on something wandering around thinking about it. I need to go out in the garage and have a safety meeting and ponder my thoughts.  

Wiring Installation Instructions:
• If using Creative Werks Inc. switches (such as part #’s 1740.0007, 1740.0068, 1740.0095)
the actuator can be connected without relays. (see diagram above)
• Connect the red wire from the actuator to the retraction (down) side of a switch.
• Connect the black wire to the extension (up) side of the switch.
• Place a 10 Amp fuse on the +12VDC wire, no further than 18 inches from the battery.
• One Creative Werks Inc. switch can control up to 2 actuators on a single circuit with a 20
Amp fuse.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I'm going out to the garage now, I just tripped again. Now I'm wanting this to operate everything. LOL I really need to go out to the garage. 

Dual Linear Actuator Controller - LA-CONTROLLER

Similar to the single controller, the dual controller is designed to work with two actuators and give you the option to control one or two actuators. The unique feature of the dual controller is the ability to program the actuators to synchronize together. This is very important when integrating into existing application when opening and closing doors, bed covers or hatches.


----------



## xraybox

ALC-GregH;748297 said:


> I just got off the phone with the person selling them. They said it will work perfect as a plow angle actuator. They said the ones on ebay don't come with anything. They DO however sell rocker switches that don't need a in-line fuse with them. They said it only needs the hot wire to the switch then down to the actuator plus the ground. I'm waiting on a e-mail of the over all dimensions to see if there's room with the plow in any position.


when an unfused wire shorts to ground( rubbing against the frame,pinched,melted by exhaust) it can melt through any other wire it touches causing electrical disaster.

I would be concerned about running an unfused wire to the switch, You would be a lot safer with a fuse as close to the battery as convenient.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Sorry, I didn't get to edit the post. I had meant a relay not a fuse. I know the results from not having a in-line fuse.


----------



## Arly

*actuators from Creative Werks in use*

We've been using 3 of these LACT6-1000B actuators from Creative Werks this winter and so far they seem pretty good. Keep in mind that's a pretty short time span and there price is much lower than any American made units. These are made in Taiwan. Did you order some??



ALC-GregH;748297 said:


> I was looking at the LACT6-1000B I can't tell how big it is. It has the right length stroke but after looking at more on their site, it appears you can set the limit in both directions which is a good thing. They have others that are rated lower at 500 static and just over 100 under load. I don't think they would be heavy enough. I read there they say
> 
> "Totally protected against dust. Protected against low pressure water jets if water from all directions. Limited ingress permitted."
> 
> I just got off the phone with the person selling them. They said it will work perfect as a plow angle actuator. They said the ones on ebay don't come with anything. They DO however sell rocker switches that don't need a in-line fuse with them. They said it only needs the hot wire to the switch then down to the actuator plus the ground. I'm waiting on a e-mail of the over all dimensions to see if there's room with the plow in any position.


----------



## stayscool

*Snow wings*

This is a 48" country cycle plow i bought used and refurbished late this winter. I only use it to plow my driveway and works well.
My search for wings came up empty handed and i did not want snow catchers so i made these. they are 1/4" thick and stay flexible in case i get to close to something.
I made them 3/4s the height of the plow and they are 6" wider on both sides giving me a 60" cutting path. I cut them with my jig saw and then I bolted them on the last bolt on the scraper bar and then 2" up from there just above the angle iron frame work on the back of the plow. This pulls them inward slightly then bolted on up from there.
They are made from a 24" x 30 " used semi truck mud flap so size is up to you. 
They can be found used or new and are cheap to buy they also come in 1/2" rubber if you need them that heavy. 
If you have a shop near by they just throw them out when the mounts break.
If you wanna add a curb scraper cut up mommas poly cutting board and bolt it on the
So these are my plow wings hope this helps out it sure did for me.


----------



## Steve G.

stayscool;758706 said:


> This is a 48" country cycle plow i bought used and refurbished late this winter. I only use it to plow my driveway and works well.
> My search for wings came up empty handed and i did not want snow catchers so i made these. they are 1/4" thick and stay flexible in case i get to close to something.
> I made them 3/4s the height of the plow and they are 6" wider on both sides giving me a 60" cutting path. I cut them with my jig saw and then I bolted them on the last bolt on the scraper bar and then 2" up from there just above the angle iron frame work on the back of the plow. This pulls them inward slightly then bolted on up from there.
> They are made from a 24" x 30 " used semi truck mud flap so size is up to you.
> They can be found used or new and are cheap to buy they also come in 1/2" rubber if you need them that heavy.
> If you have a shop near by they just throw them out when the mounts break.
> If you wanna add a curb scraper cut up mommas poly cutting board and bolt it on the
> So these are my plow wings hope this helps out it sure did for me.


Very nice!


----------



## stayscool

these things rock i tell ya what a huge difference i blasted all the way up the road and back down the other side and what a huge difference in the driveway an extra 12" makes not bad for a freebie.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

im sorry to say i did that same thing with a little thicker rubber. yes it'lll work awesome but unless you put a plate over the back it wont stay on. it'll happen on the coldest day , youll say to yourself ahh i'll fix that later. when later shows up the piece will be missing of course, then in late summer youll find it in your yard killing the grass. its so worth putting that piece of metal on the back lol


----------



## sublime68charge

skywagon;742985 said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0687.jpg
> 
> http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html


skywagon if your still checking in on the board every now and then, How thick of a poly dege did you get?

thinking of going this route as my cutting edge is pretty close to due and wondering if the poly would hold up better with the down force that I use?

thanks.

sublime out.


----------



## skywagon

sublime68charge;829932 said:


> skywagon if your still checking in on the board every now and then, How thick of a poly dege did you get?
> 
> thinking of going this route as my cutting edge is pretty close to due and wondering if the poly would hold up better with the down force that I use?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> sublime out.


Lime, Mine are 1 and 1/4 in thick. May be cheaper to go 1 inch and still be as strong, going on 7 years with them both and do not show any wear at all. These things are used by a lot of state and counties so they do not tear roads up.:waving:


----------



## sublime68charge

thanks for the info skywagon,

when due you head south for the winter?

must be nice to just go south for the year and not deal with winter at all.

sublime out


----------



## skywagon

sublime68charge;834089 said:


> thanks for the info skywagon,
> 
> when due you head south for the winter?
> 
> must be nice to just go south for the year and not deal with winter at all.
> 
> sublime out


Leave Sat the 24th. PS we have already had 3 inches of the white stull lol!


----------



## ALC-GregH

skywagon;834112 said:


> Leave Sat the 24th. PS we have already had 3 inches of the white stull lol!


damn, already? It's still 60+ degrees here.

PS, I've been soooo busy I haven't even had time to look at my Grizzly to fit a actuator.


----------



## Badgerland WI

For those with questions about mounting a power angle, here is a picture showing the BlackLine hydro power angle that might help inspire some ideas:


----------



## JoeCool

Hi, new here. I found my cycle country 48" wasn't wide enough and added 12" bolt on extensions to either side. My honda pushed fine with our cold and dry weather. As can be seen in the one picture which was a heavy and wet snowfall in the spring it handled without spinning until the very end. Maybe was a bit much for the honda but my cat last year had a 60" moose on it and with the added weight of the machine could easily handle the 72". I now have a different cat and it has tracks. 60" is definitely going to be too small, lol.


----------



## JoeCool

The 05 500 Cat with the 60" Cycle Country that was actually sold before winter and replaced with the 07 700 Cat with a Moose 60", no pictures with the blade on it though... The 09 with the tracks is a 700H1 and I am having a mount for the plow made that will have 2 mounting points so that I can use the same standard push tube length with or without tracks. I'll post up a pic with the blade on when I get it mounted. I would like to set up a true "wing" on one side of the machine to not only plow wider but be able to slope/ramp the windrow. Anybody done this already?


----------



## sublime68charge

Joe cool thanks for the Pic's

as far a a side wing goes in the ATV Plow with pics' thread there's a Post of an ATV with a side wing on.

guy's from switzerland I think and you have to go through the 13 pages of that thread to find it but I'm pretty sure there's a Pic in there of one any way.

I'd like to due a Side wing but I have way to many other projects going on these day's to even find the time to start up the Fab work for it.

goog luck with your quest.

subime out.


----------



## shtuk

*Adjustable wings*

I finally got some time in the shop and got some work done on adjustable wings. Each wing is 16"wide. I matched the curve of the main blade with fab-from-scratch curved angle iron and made the heavy duty hinges out of heavy wall steel tube and long bolts. I still have yet to source the actual blade material, hopefully something similar to the main blade. I dont have the funds to go power adjust so I'm rigging up manual "cylinders" for now. I also remade some of the blade angle adjustment levers and plates to a more heavy duty grade.

As a side note I have noticed stronger acceleration at more speeds with the Chip I put in last spring. I'll plow with and without once we get some snow of the ground and post some feedback.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

lookin good dude check c/l they have cheap lawnmower blades all the time


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

Looks good!! Tht is how i was planing on doing it to. Kinda like thge Ebling rear blades!


----------



## JMS

Badgerland WI;839495 said:


> For those with questions about mounting a power angle, here is a picture showing the BlackLine hydro power angle that might help inspire some ideas:


that is a slick system, too bad for the $2500 price tag, that system in the picture is mounted to a utv, will that one fit on an atv?


----------



## sublime68charge

I'm just bumping this thread back up to the top cause there's lot's of great info here that I referance from time to time and want to be able to find it again. Ha 

sublime out.


----------



## 200sh

bump
bump bump


----------



## SportsmanJay

That time of year again.... check this thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112788


----------



## Antlerart06

Heres my wings made my 48'' into a 58'' wings has 30 degree angle so in windrowing the flow of snow will not stop
I made them my self


----------



## Antlerart06

SportsmanJay;1366686 said:


> That time of year again.... check this thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112788


Thats nice fabbing you did I made set for mine but I dont run it so I had make it little stronger for my Sidewalk crews http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=129905


----------

